# Fleischmann in the USA and an idea I have.



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

I had an idea for a layout. I am thinking of mixing Shunting and Competitiveness. The idea is that I get 2 Inglenook layouts going. One with US WW2 era and war supplies and one with German WW2 supplies and adding several puzzles in a card deck. The two people compete to get their puzzle done in order to get supplies to their troops first. The problem is finding German Locos and rolling stock. Fleischmann is what I am after but I am having a hard time finding what I need. 


Just want feedback on the idea.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Have you tried https://www.reynaulds.com/pages/Ski Lifts.aspx ?
Hattons in the U.K. have a lot of second hand German stuff at good prices, click on pre owned. http://www.hattons.co.uk/ They ship to the US and you get an extra 20% off for VAT as the goods are going outside the EU.


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Have you tried https://www.reynaulds.com/pages/Ski Lifts.aspx ?
> Hattons in the U.K. have a lot of second hand German stuff at good prices, click on pre owned. http://www.hattons.co.uk/ They ship to the US and you get an extra 20% off for VAT as the goods are going outside the EU.


Thank you for this website, I think my project will be closer to completion than I though. Still in the planning stages right now but this probably saved me a lot of time on Ebay. Also while browsing I went to "Browse by country" and there was a country tab for North Korea. So that gave me a double take.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Until I read this post I had never heard of an "Inglenook Layout". What a great idea for n-scale shelf layout

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inglenook_Sidings


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

GNfan said:


> Until I read this post I had never heard of an "Inglenook Layout". What a great idea for n-scale shelf layout
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inglenook_Sidings


I like the puzzle opprotunities. 6000 puzzles, allegedly.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Interesting concept. There are plenty of German N gauge locomotives on eBay. I have bought and sold some there and have had pretty good luck with decent prices.

Reynolds is good, but their stock is often depleted. Kind of frustrating at times. As Cyclops mentioned, EHattons in Britain is an excellent source. Always great stock and quick shipping to the US. Like Cyclops mentioned, don't let the price scare you. It includes a VAT tax that is deducted at checkout, once the checkout software recognizes that you are shipping to the US.

Don't forget about Roco and Minitrix as they make decent locomotives too....

Tom


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Occasionally I see a banner ad here for n-scale at a german site called dmtoys,de . I don't know anything about them and the prices are in euros, but it's fun to browse


----------



## Colorado1445 (Nov 11, 2017)

Update: I have purchased an 0-6-0 for the plan. I am on the lookout for a german loco. I have Atlas track and Peco electrofrogs inbound. I have bought MRC powerpacks. I am interested in doing a folding layout. I saw an HO switching layout and thought it would be a way to get it to a trainshow.


----------

